# Accès iCloud ok mais impossible changer mot de passe



## Felix57 (19 Mars 2017)

Bonjour tous, il m'est arrivé un drôle de truc : mon iPhone SE à soudain disparu de mes appareils dans iCloud, impossible de le récupérer, je l'ai donc restauré avec iTunes.
J'avais fait une sauvegarde sur mac et sur iCloud. Lors de la remise en route, il m'a proposé de faire la restauration à partir du cloud j'ai accepté et là stupeur: il me demande de me connecter à un compte iCloud inconnu et dont évidemment je ne possède pas le mot de passe!!! (joel@jeebee.com).
J'ai alors refait la procédure et restauré l'iPhone avec la sauvegarde de mon mac et ce sans problème, tout est ok et j'ai effacé la sauvegarde qui était sur iCloud. Suite à cela, j'ai changé les mots de passe de mes principaux comptes mails (gmail) mais impossible de changer le mot de passe apple id ainsi que d'activer l'accès en deux étapes, mon compte aurait il été piraté et dans ce cas que faire? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairée.


----------



## dragao13 (19 Mars 2017)

Allô  ...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2017)

Felix57 a dit:


> impossible de changer le mot de passe apple id ainsi que d'activer l'accès en deux étapes, mon compte aurait il été piraté et dans ce cas que faire? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairée.



Et a partir d'iTunes ?


----------



## Felix57 (20 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et a partir d'iTunes ?


j'ai donc bien restauré l'iphone à partir d'iTunes mais que puis je faire d'autre? Merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2017)

Felix57 a dit:


> j'ai donc bien restauré l'iphone à partir d'iTunes mais que puis je faire d'autre? Merci d'avance


Changer le mot de passe apple id  a partir d'iTunes sur votre ordinateur


----------



## USB09 (21 Mars 2017)

Essaye de passer par monApple ID pour changer le mot de passe. 
Il paraît qu'il y aussi une clé de secours.


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

Merci pour vos réponse mais aucune solution n'a fonctionné (apple id, iTunes, etc...) j'ai donc appelé l'assistance apple qui n'a pas pu résoudre le problème immédiatement, ils m'on demandé des captures d'écran des différentes réactions des appareils (mac et iPhone) lors de mes tentatives de changement de mot de passe, de changement des questions de sécurité, d'activation de connection en 2 étapes, etc... dont aucune ne fonctionne ni sur mac ni sur iPhone...On m'a promis une réponse dans les 4 jours...Si il s'avère que c'est du piratage (cette fameuse adresse inconnue d'un autre compte ; joel@jeebee.com apparue lors de la tentative de restauration de l'iphone par le cloud) je crains vraiment pour la sécurité d'icloud...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

Que ce passe t'il quand vous voulez changer votre mot de passe dans iTunes?


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

Le compte iTunes renvoie vers l'apple id pour le changement de mot de passe et donc on reviens à la case départ sans résultat


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

Felix57 a dit:


> Le compte iTunes renvoie vers l'apple id pour le changement de mot de passe et donc on reviens à la case départ sans résultat


Désolé , mais je ne comprend pas 
Pouvez vous m'expliquer votre manip svp


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

Dans iTunes store je vais dans "votre compte" et la à cote de l'identifiant "modifier sur apple id"


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

Felix57 a dit:


> Dans iTunes store je vais dans "votre compte" et la à cote de l'identifiant "modifier sur apple id"


Ok et que ce passe t'il après?


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

Je clique dessus et il me renvoie effectivement sur apple id et donc pas de solution car là j'ai tout essayé


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

Un fois sur la page d'apple id , il vous demande de saisir votre email et mote de passe


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2017)

Felix57 a dit:


> Je clique dessus et il me renvoie effectivement sur apple id et donc pas de solution car là j'ai tout essayé



Tu n'as toujours pas expliqué ce qui se passe quand tu essaies de te connecter à la page AppleID...
Tu saisis ton identifiant et mot de passe et tu te fais jeter avec un message signalant un mauvais mot de passe?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu n'as toujours pas expliqué ce qui se passe quand tu essaies de te connecter à la page AppleID...
> Tu saisis ton identifiant et mot de passe et tu te fais jeter avec un message signalant un mauvais mot de passe?



Oui j'attend aussi se réponse


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

Non, quand j'accède à apple id c'est sans problème : mon mot de passe fonctionne, je dois ensuite répondre aux questions de sécurité, pas de soucis, j'accède à la page et la si je veux modifier quoi que ce soit, pas de résultat.
En détail :
1)modifier l'identifiant : je rentre une nouvelle adresse mail, apple vérifie en envoyant un code à cette adresse mail, que je retape et là apple répond à chaque tentative "Nous ne pouvons traiter votre demande.Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement" ça fait trois jours que j'essaye.....
2)modifier le mot de passe : je rentre le mot de passe initial (vérifié et reverifié...) je crée un nouveau bon mot de passe (sécurité forte...) que je confirme et là même message en rouge "Nous ne pouvons traiter votre demande.Veuillez réessayer ultérieurement" ça fait toujours trois jours que j'essaye....
3) modifier les questions de sécurité : je les modifie sans problème jusqu'a ce que je clique sur continuer et la un roue bleue se met à tourner pendant des heures sans résultat...


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

J'oubliais : c'est exactement les mêmes résultats quand je tente ces opération sur iPhone par iCloud...


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

Avez vous tenter de créer un nouveau compte ?


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

J'avoue que non mais que se passera t il avec iTunes et tout le reste? ca me semble vraiment risqué... je pense que je devrais attendre la réponse d'apple à ce sujet.
J'ai supprimé la sauvegarde de mon iPhone ainsi que mes photos partagée sur icloud (j'ai une sauvegarde iTunes sur mon mac qui à parfaitement fonctionné quand je l'ai restauré)


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

Redis nous ce qu'il réponde


----------



## Felix57 (21 Mars 2017)

Bien entendu, dès que j'ai des nouvelles je vous informe illico et encore merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2017)

De rien


----------

